# Opinions on What to Name my Stable!



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Well after turning my computer sideways and upside down to look at those photos, you've got a lovely place! LOL

Personally I really like Red Skies Equestrian Center, it seems fitting somehow. Regardless of the name good luck!


----------



## Werecat (Aug 23, 2015)

How exciting! Congratulations on your new property!

I'll put my vote in for either Summer's End Stables and Red Skies Equestrian Center.


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

Great looking place, congrats!

Names are hard aren't they. This won't be that helpful, probably. I say pick the name or phrase you like and then try out Stables/Equestrian Center/Equine Services/Ranch etc. Seems like you are already doing that. 

Off the top of my head, some around here have names like 

McQuay Stables (legendary Reining horse place)
McAllister Equine 
Moon Shadow Arabians
White Oaks Equestrian Center
Valhalla Equestrian
Silent Knight Stables

You get the idea. I think he tricky part is the name, the second part is not what people will call you. If you name yourself "Red Sky Equestrian", people will refer to your place as "Red Sky".

Just a thought, good luck!


----------



## DealingJacks (May 29, 2011)

@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 LOL I thank you for working with those crazy directions of my pictures! I'm in my 20's, but the technology knowledge gene skipped me! lol. Red Skies has definitely been on the top of our list for a while, so glad someone else can see it, too! 
@Werecat Thank you! I'm very excited to see more than just my horse in the field! lol. 
@jgnmoose Thanks for the advice! It is very helpful! I think knowing that people will know us as just the phrase is what makes it so hard! I want something that won't get forgotten lol. Thanks for those examples! 

You guys are great! I really appreciate the opinions y'all give!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Very pretty place!

Red Skies Ranch / Stables / Equestrian Center 

Not so much. "Red at night, sailor's delight. RED SKY at morning, sailor take warning". 

Summer's End Stables 

It's ok, but what about the rest of the year? That would be my reaction if I was looking for a boarding stable. Remember too, listings are alphabetized normally, and that would put you down at the end of the list. 

Dark Horse Ranch 

Ok, but not very inspiring. 

Horse Power Ranch 

OK but not terribly exciting to me.

Mane Goals Equestrian Center

Meh.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow beautiful place! That's so nice!
I like Summer's End Stables a lot.  

What about Sunset Meadows Stables? That's a bit catchy too.


----------



## DealingJacks (May 29, 2011)

@Dreamcatcher Arabians Thank you! And thank you for the honesty! I appreciate it  Good point about the alphabetizing! I hadn't thought about that previously. Out of curiosity, do you have any suggestions for more catchy names as you weren't thrilled with the ones I mentioned thus far? 
@PoptartShop Thanks!  I do like Sunset Meadows Stables; it sounds very peaceful and that's how we feel here!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm notoriously bad at naming things, but I'll think about it and see if anything pops up.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm not sure about the naming situation, but wanted to say congratulations on your purchase! I imagine this is very exciting! 

Can't wait to hear what you pick (8


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am the black sheep here; I LOVE *"Dark Horse Ranch". *

a "dark horse' is a horse that is running in a race that has little history, so, betting on it is hard, since you don't know how it will perform. also, it hs a sound of mystery, and , short names are more memorable and easier to say, and UNIQUE.


----------



## DealingJacks (May 29, 2011)

@tinyliny I hadn't thought that far into the name Dark Horse Ranch, but I love your way of interpreting it! Considering we are a new barn in the area, so have little history here, it does seem fitting! I just thought people would remember it since there are two big black horse cutouts on the sides of the barn facing the road lol! Definitely agree short names are easier to say and remember as well.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> I am the black sheep here; I LOVE *"Dark Horse Ranch". *
> 
> a "dark horse' is a horse that is running in a race that has little history, so, betting on it is hard, since you don't know how it will perform. also, it hs a sound of mystery, and , short names are more memorable and easier to say, and UNIQUE.


My mother always referred to any boyfriend I had as a "dark horse" and she wasn't referring to an unknown history, LOL! She was being real derogatory about his suitability. Hence, why I'm not crazy about the name. I like your definition better and would actually like the name if I didn't have such a negative connotation associated with it.


----------



## WhimsicalMe (Aug 21, 2016)

Haven't had a chance to read all the replies but I personally like
Red Skies and Summer End as they are unique to YOU and what you will make of YOUR place. I love the other options but those two seem the most personalized and I find that more appealing than any other familiar name I see everywhere. I've been researching my area and anything tree related is so over used. Pineridge. Stone Oaks, Meadow Stables, Eastwood, etc. I love a little more personalized adds character I find.

Personally I don't care for Equestrian Center on the end as I find it long and to mean feels like a larger facility name where I would see shows hosted and such but that's just my personal opinion. Ranch feels Western to me and Stables feels more universal or even English to me but I'm also from Texas and I think 9/10 Western Facilities used Ranch in their name.

My mom's ranch is Bar O Ranch when she bought it but she calls it Candusa (Canada Usa) Quarter Horses as this is more personalized to her (Canadian and moved to USA in 97)


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

The name Dark Horse is overused, IMO. 


You should name the place based on something that has some meaning for _you_, not just by popular vote from strangers.


----------



## DealingJacks (May 29, 2011)

@WhimsicalMe Thanks! I have really been leaning towards Red Sky since it has the most meaning to us (and the dogs would be honored! lol!). I do agree trees are overused! Everything on Ocala is Pine this or that lol. Good point with how the "ranch" and "stable" give different feels! I do like stable, but I also like ranch for its laid back sound. I'll just have to walk around saying both and see which one sounds better! lol. Candusa is such a cool name, btw! I love that.
@Speed Racer I agree, I do plan on finding a name that I personally like. But it doesn't hurt to see what appeals to the broader public as well


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

if you use Red Sky, then use Red Sky Ranch. the R start, R finish sounds good. and, would make for a cool logo using an R bracketing an S on each side.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Use something that has meaning to you. I prefer Ranch or stable. 
equestrian center sounds like it should have box stall barns, trainers, arenas, pastures , shows. Something large scale.
You could use a name for the area you located, or the name of the road you are on.
It would be easier to locate by the name.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I like Red Skies and dark horse best. 

Summers end? No body likes summer to end. 
Horse power sounds like if kiddish.


----------



## DealingJacks (May 29, 2011)

@tinyliny Thank you for that great idea on the brand! I love that idea. 
@stevenson I was leaning towards Ranch to keep it short and easy to say. Definitely good point that equestrian center sounds way fancier than we can be right now! lol. I wanted to use the names of where we are located, but my road is a number, and the main road we are on is also just a number lol. Very boring out here!
@SlideStop In Florida, we like it when the summer ends! We can't ride most of the summer due to the heat lol. But I do see your point!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Sunset Ranch? Sunset Meadows (even though I said that one already LOL) hmmm!


----------



## OTTB Obsessed (Oct 5, 2016)

Looks Awesome!!!


I'll put my vote in for Red Skies Stable:runninghorse2:


----------



## danny67 (Nov 27, 2012)

How about Drama Farm or Money Pit Stables? 

j/k of course. nice place.


----------

